# Tips for taking up jogging/running



## fobs (10 May 2006)

Want to take up jogging/running and am looking for tips on how to get started with this. Up to this usually have just walked but would like to increase fitness by jogging/running. I have a couple of questions.
1. Do I need specialized runners and if so where best to source these in Limerick/Cork area.
2. Is there some special type of warming up excercises I need or can I just start off by walking first?
3. Is there any book/website with tips on starting off jogging/running that people can recommend.


----------



## TarfHead (10 May 2006)

fobs said:
			
		

> Want to take up jogging/running and am looking for tips on how to get started with this. Up to this usually have just walked but would like to increase fitness by jogging/running. I have a couple of questions.
> 1. Do I need specialized runners and if so where best to source these in Limerick/Cork area.


 
Absolutely - very important to have the right footwear. I don't know of sports shops in your area - I would avoid the chain store ones - they tend to be staffed by kids interested in the latest fashions in tracksuits rather than the advice you seek.



			
				fobs said:
			
		

> 2. Is there some special type of warming up excercises I need or can I just start off by walking first?


 
You would need to warm up properly. Ankles, calves, quads (front of thigh), hamstrings, hips.



			
				fobs said:
			
		

> 3. Is there any book/website with tips on starting off jogging/running that people can recommend.


 
Have a look through Google Groups for rec.running. If you can't find what you need there, subscribe and post a query.


----------



## aonfocaleile (10 May 2006)

If you pick up a copy of zest magazine in any newsagent - looks like a girlie mag but relates to health and fitness. The current issue includes a booklet on taking up running/jogging and has lots of tips. If you can't get a copy, pm me and I'll send you the info it contains. Best of luck with it and on a personal note, I'd start by walking, especially if you haven't exercised in a while


----------



## runner (10 May 2006)

A few pointers to get you started

1) Get correct shoes such as ASICS Kayana model, not cheap at around 100euro plus, except cheaper in sales. Definately shops in your main cities stock these. These are more supportive and compensate for lack of running form.
2) Warm up not that important when starting out as you can just jog slowly first mile or so, and jog a bit at end as well.
3) Try and find non concrete surface to run on. This time of year in local parks is ideal if you can find a grass surface.
4) Try and go out say 4 times a week, to establish the mental habit, and dont worry about the length of time per run.
5) Mix running and walking initially.
6) Take days off if tired or go out oftener if you are fresh.
7)Establish a base fitness by getting up to 30 mins per session, and then work on running these gradually quicker.
8) Dont increase weekly milage by more than 10% per week after this base threashold as it might bring on injury.
9) Take day off if feeling any pains or restlessness in bed.
10) Drink water before you go out and after running - even 0.5 Lt each time.
11)Eat carbohydate type foods more often such as breads, cereals,honey instead of jam,vegatables and maybe take a multivitamin tablet daily.
12) Set targets for 3/6 months down the line such as running a local 10K.
13) ENJOY!


----------



## Howitzer (10 May 2006)

1. Definately get Asics. The cheapest Asics (mine cost E35) will be far better than any other brand. Think I picked up mine in Lifestyle.


----------



## jdork (10 May 2006)

John Buckley Sports in Cork is supposed to be good. 

[broken link removed]

When buying running shoes it's probably best to go 1/2 or 1 size bigger than you would with normal shoes to allow your feet to expand when running. A good shop should be able to advise you.

I also prefer Asics but it's a personal thing. Stay away from 'fashion' brands.


----------



## X-Man (10 May 2006)

in reference to footwear.asics are great but mizuno also.the japs tend to focus on the more serious side of the sport rather than style.you do not have to spent 100E as you can pick up resonable models for half that.

stay away from concrete/tarmac,these surfaces are way too hard for the human body to absorb and in the long run you will end up with dreaded injuries such as shin splits,calf achilles problems,knee probs and eventually back probs.

stick to grass or similiar surfaces.

get into a routine of warming up then some lite stretching.

don't forget to cool-down properly as DOMS(delayed on-set muscle soreness) is very tough on the body the next day if a proper cooldown is not applied


last but not least as someone above said   HAVE FUN!!!!!!!


----------



## zag (10 May 2006)

Don't forget the old chestnut - just take it one step at a time and you'll be grand.

Ho, ho.

z


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 May 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## sitecorp (10 May 2006)

Hi,

I'm an athlete myself. Been member of a club since i was about 8!

Anyway, foowear is paramount. Undoubtedly i support previous posters who suggested Asics. I was in Boston last summer and converted about 20 of my friends from nike etc to Asics. Even for general wear they are far superior in comfort. I wouldn't go as high as the Kaynos...the 2100 series are extreemly good again expect to pay €90+ for these. I hear Arnotts in Dublin alway price them well in sales. Personally I buy in John Buckley in cork - brilliant range!

as for getting started. Ye a full warm up. Sart from the head an work down with your stretches - that ensures you don't leave any out.

As for the actual running. Start with 20 min runs. I might be tough depending on your fitness but this is required and you should keep it up until you feel comfortable with it. How do you know if your going too fast? You should train at a speed where u are comfortable to maintain a conversation with someone beside you.

I definately would recommend joing your local athletic club. You'll get great adive, support and most importantly you'll make life long friends and have a good laugh with fellow athletes!

Best of luck with your plan


----------



## thehill (11 May 2006)

Enter a race.

I am in my late 30s and last year I took up running after a 15 year gap.
The most important thing I did was to enter a race, it's a great focus, you train to do it and afterwards you can take a few days off if you want to before you start training again.  It means you are not just out running 3 times a week, week after week with nothing to aim at.

Pick a short road race, maybe 5 kilometres, that's being held in a couple of months.  Aim at that and train to do it - don't worry about your time, you don't have to dedicate your life to the training - if you're not in pain during or after the race and you are smiling then you are fit enough.

I did a 10K, I was very anxious that I would be way out of my depth but the buzz on the start line as 300 people were getting ready to set off on a beautiful summer evening was just amazing, and to top it all I did a better time than I had hoped for.

It was one of the most positive things I have ever done in my life.

I live in the south east and the running scene down here is fantastic, there's loads of races and the organisers go out of thier way to welcome people of all abilities (which is just as well for me).

I have heard of some of the lads going up to Cork to race, there was a ten miler on in Mallow last Sunday but I would suggest that that might be a bit too long to enjoy it, there was a 4 miler on in Youghal a few weeks ago which would be the sort of thing you should aim at.  

Sorry about the rambling reply but thats my tuppence worth, good luck with it.


----------



## coolaboola (11 May 2006)

Lots of tips here:  http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/index.shtml

I followed the couch-to-5k plan from January of this year as I was starting as a complete novice (I cycle daily but couldn't run to the end of my nose without passing out!)   It was great for breaking me in gently.  It starts out with a sequence of 1-minute runs and works up to running 30 mins straight ... something I wouldn't have believed I could do when I started but have (just about!) managed, much to my delight!

Entering a race is a good way of keeping your focus - in my case I've entered the women's mini marathon in June.

(I have to confess I'm not sure if I'll be keeping up the running after the race though - I'm becoming resigned to the fact that I may be not be built for running.  It's been an interesting experience though, and I've achieved targets (however modest to 'real' runners, like jogging for 30 mins without a pause) that I didn't think I would have been able to achieve when I started) 

For running shoe info:  http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/news/article.asp?UAN=481   I bought a pair of Aisics Kayano Gel in the Arnott's sale at Christmas which have stood me well so far (I have flat feet and orthotics - troublesome feet!)

Re warm-ups - I warm up with a brisk 5-min walk (usually preceded by my cycle home from work so I'm pretty warmed up even before my walk).   I haven't stretched before running (maybe that would help my stamina?)  but I always stretch after runs and it makes a big difference to any aches and pains you might get the next day - especially when you're starting out.   Oh, and boring though it will become, a stretch isn't worth much unless you hold it for long enough - minimum of 20 potatoes, as in one-potato, two-potato, three-potato ...


----------



## TarfHead (11 May 2006)

I agree with having a goal to work towards.

I started running 2 years ago and started to lose interest cos I didn't have anything fixed to work towards.

I entered and completed a 10K, then a 10 mile and then a full half-marathon. Gradual increase in distance, duration & stamina. I gave it up as I am built more for comfort than speed  and the pounding on the roads was taking it's toll on my hips and knees. Also to progress from a half-marathon to a full marathon would have taken more commitment than I was prepared to give.

I also agree with the 'have fun with it' advice and finding a running buddy would be a great help for you.


----------



## GoldDigga (11 May 2006)

Check out this guys website. I have followed his training plans many times. I used it to do the Dublin City Marathon 2 years ago and found the tips and advice invaluable... Plus all the training plans are free

http://www.halhigdon.com/


----------



## chihiro (11 May 2006)

Check out this website, great for mapping running routes near your home, clocks the mileage as you plan your route.
http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/
Ipod nano and my aasics runners keep me going! Did my first 10k run recently and made it in one hour which is pretty good for someone who always came last in running races in school;-)


----------



## seánieboy (11 May 2006)

hi there,
             I'm a runner myself and i always use asics gel kayano if you're in the limerick area siobhan in limerick sports store is brilliant she will tell you what you need this shop is on williams street. 

when i went into her first of all she sossed out that i wasnt youre typical skinny runner and seeing that i was suffering from shin splints all the time and wearing incorrect runners for my weight i was injury prone. So it does matter what kind of build you are if you are looking to buy a good pair of runners as you will have a lot of impact on the road and you want a good pair of shoes to take away the shock from injuring you. It also helps when you go into these people what kind of mileage youre thinking of doing as they can reccomend the proper running shoe for a particular event.

When you do get going on you're running program dont be over enthusiastic to put on a lot of mileage. Get a base level fitness first through walking and jogging before and after stretching is a must to ward off injury. Clock a few routes round you're area so that if you get bored with one route well then you have another one you can follow. Get off the road when you can and run on grass or trails this also will ward off injury.

When you feel sore try going for a swim it works wonders for the muscles and helps you recover. Try the freestyle stroke as opposed to any other as you get the best physical exercise from that one .

The body cant run without fuel so make sure you eat good and well. Don't try to starve yourself it doesn't work if you lose fluids you have to replace them and by solid food.

You're training regime must be in 6 week cycles as you're body works like this. If you have a programme of training and after 6 weeks you still keep the same programme well then you're actually just sustaining the level of training that you have at that moment leaving yourself open to injury and no improvement.

If you want to improve you're times you have to progress at least every 6 weeks with you're times or differant speeds of runs it will keep you interested and you'll feel the better of it within time.

So all the best with youre training regime dont lose heart if you cant do something in a particular time frame just review what you think you've done wrong and start again and by all means make sure its fun for you or you will get bored


----------



## fobs (15 May 2006)

thanks for the many helpful replies. Have a hroat infection and feeling miserable but hope to get to buy my shoes this weekend and get started. Walking in the meantime to kickstart the regime.


----------



## gearoidmm (28 Jun 2006)

chihiro said:
			
		

> Check out this website, great for mapping running routes near your home, clocks the mileage as you plan your route.
> http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/
> Ipod nano and my aasics runners keep me going! Did my first 10k run recently and made it in one hour which is pretty good for someone who always came last in running races in school;-)



Got sent a great link by my brother the other day.  Very similar to the one above but includes a vew extra features - elevation, calories, time etc.

[broken link removed]


----------



## runner (28 Jun 2006)

Thats pretty cool Geraoid, must try some of my long runs on it.
It seemed as overstating the distances in a sample I tried, but will test later!


----------

